# Critique Gladiator



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Wales vom Lytle "Gladiator"
18 months
70lbs
25" to the withers

Pedigree:
Wales vom Lytle

Stack:
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af164/NiomiSmith/IMAG0641.jpg

Stack 2:
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af164/NiomiSmith/IMAG0640.jpg

Front View:
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af164/NiomiSmith/IMAG0642.jpg

Head side profile:
http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af164/NiomiSmith/IMAG0644.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't understand how you can get your dog to just stand in a stack and take multiple photos like that. If I cannot catch my dog in a natural stack, I can never get him to stand like that. I like the photo on pedigreedatabase the best. He looks the most solidly built in that photo. Your dog is the same age as mine but a little heavier (70lbs verses 66lbs). I think that Gladiator has a similar topline to my dog.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL - he is in a stand stay, then I just placed his legs!

He is still a little low in the muscle area right now. He was looking really good about 3 weeks ago, but 2 things happened simultaneously

1) he has had another growth spurt and has grown at least an inch in the last month. So he looks super lanky to me right now, whereas before this he was more "balanced" looking...LOL just part of growing up I guess.

2) he had either a bad Rabies vaccine or had a bad reaction 2 weeks ago, either way he almost died and it took him 4 days to be able to walk and a week to be able to jump in the truck unassisted. He lost 5-6lbs in 4 days, we have almost put the weight back on, but he is still a little lean.

So we are now getting back into "conditioning" but it is definitely harder at -25C.


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know much about any of this, but he is handsome. The only thing that I cansay in the way of critiques is that in the front view picture his topline looks, lumpy? Could be the angle of the picture and his fur. Again, I'm a far cry from being an expert.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He does have the dip behind the withers which breaks up the top line. My dog has this as well. I think that part of why you see it so much right now is because he is underweight in the photos which is exposing his spine more than normal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robk, the stack IS natural. If the dog doesn't look natural when stacked then it's probably not stacked correctly. For young dogs, if they understand "stay" I usually just walk them slowly until I like where the feet have stopped and tell them to stay.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Medium sized, medium strong male with OK withers, slight dip behind his withers which looks worse than it is because he roaches a little over the loin. Good length and position of croup. Good angulation in front with nice length of upper arm. Good angulation behind. Straight from the front. I would like to see a bit more leg under him and firmer pasterns. Good feet. As a black dog he needs to have extremely pronounced secondary sex characteristics since black tends to make everything look smaller/slimmer. I would like to see a bit more masculine head.


----------

